# Liberar SWAP

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos.

Hace un tiempo vengo experimentado mi maquina más lenta y hasta hace unos días que me puse a revisar ciertas cosillas, queriendo optimizarla, me di cuenta que en ciertas aplicaciones o procesos, mi partición swap se llena   :Shocked:  y entorpece mi maquina, no estoy muy familiarizado en la cuestión... Pero... ¿Al terminar los procesos o cerrar las aplicaciones no debería liberarse? pues está no se libera ni nada, así, si abro otra aplicación o hago otro proceso, termina llenandose y llega incluso a congelar mi pc, y tengo que forzar el apagado con el botón.

Tengo 2GB de mi partición swap

2GB de memoria RAM

Y simplemente no comprendo, y esto ha venido pasando desde hace poco... Pensaba que debería liberarse sola o que no debería llenarse al 100%

En ciertas ocasiones he hecho un método "sucio" al percatarme que mi partición swap tiene un 20% de espacio libre, utilizo:

```
swapoff /dev/sda2

swapon /dev/sda2
```

No sé si tendra alguna complicación ese método...

¿Sugerencias?   :Laughing: 

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, podes probar haciendo 2 cosas.

reinicia la pc y hace esto:

```
sysctl vm.swappiness=1
```

con esto bajas la intencion de swapear del sistema a 1/100 (o algo asi)

el numero puede ser entre 0 y 100. en 0 solo usa la sawp si necesita, y en 100 usa lo mas posible la swap.

personalmente con 2gb de ram, pongo =1, que use la swap, si es que lo necesita, si lo pones en 0, no se bien que pasa, pero por ahi deshabilita la swap, y mi intencion no es que no la use, solo que la use si realmente la necesita.

si con esa opcion baja el uso de tu swap, agrega una linea en /etc/sysctl.conf *Quote:*   

> vm.swappiness=1

 

----------

## ekz

Yo recomiendo el valor 0, no la desactiva, sólo la usa cuando es estrictamente necesario.

Y sobre la gestión de memoria, no, al cerrar las aplicaciones no se libera la RAM, en GNU/Linux "memoria no usada, es memoria desperdiciada".

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Y sobre la gestión de memoria, no, al cerrar las aplicaciones no se libera la RAM, en GNU/Linux "memoria no usada, es memoria desperdiciada".
> 
> 

 

No he leido nada al respecto pero he observado varias veces la consola de "top" por ejemplo al copiar archivos grandes o al correr alguna aplicación de virtualización y cuando paran si que se libera la memoria.

No se si es a eso a lo que te refieres.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Qué aplicaciones te llenan la memoria? Alguna puede hacerlo por tener una "fuga de memoria", como por ejemplo amuled-2.2.5, que parece tener una.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos, lamento la demora, no contaba con el tiempo para revisar, 

ahora voy a probar lo que me menciona pelademadera 

```
sysctl vm.swappiness=1
```

 aunque, probare con el valor de cero, como dice ekz para que lo use sólo si es estrictamente necesario, gracias por las respuestas... Luego les comentare   :Laughing: 

----------

## ensarman

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Yo recomiendo el valor 0, no la desactiva, sólo la usa cuando es estrictamente necesario.
> 
> Y sobre la gestión de memoria, no, al cerrar las aplicaciones no se libera la RAM, en GNU/Linux "memoria no usada, es memoria desperdiciada".
> 
> ¡Saludos!

 

esa no te la creo enotnces por que crees tal grado de uptime que pueden tener algunos servidores, si no se liberara la ram habria que reiniciar los servidores a cada momento, cosa que no es asi, ademas un SO que no libere ram es un SO inutil.

lo que si he podido ver es que cuando cieras una aplicacion se quueda su info mienttras exista aun espacio, para que en una posterior ejecucion, el proceso se ejecute mas rapido. eso es el cache de memoria y se libera con el sysctl tb:

 *Quote:*   

> sysctl vm.drop_caches=3

 

----------

